
Mp3HD: New lossless MP3 format explained - nreece
http://crave.cnet.co.uk/digitalmusic/0,39029432,49301678,00.htm
======
mcav
> _Simply put, it works by storing a conventional lossy MP3 track that
> standard players can play, alongside a 'lossless' version -- both audio
> streams are contained in one single MP3 file. It's similar to how hybrid
> SACDs work._

That will create some huge files, but I guess in the interest of compatibility
it might be worth it. But I'd much rather see a free lossless codec take off
instead.

